# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > New Matter's MOD-t Forum >  Any help

## miks

As I was setting up the 3d printer, I was able to update the firmware and set up the wifi of the printer. and then you have to register for the store.newmatter.com. 

I was testing a print with the new matter logo, half way it stopped and failed. I turned it off and remove the unfinished print. 

I was trying to log in to the store and I cant log in. It seems that my initial registration failed and I register again with the same credentials and it worked then i logged in. but I cant find my printer. when I try to install the printer again to my laptop, it says that the printer was it was link to another account and I need to unlink the printer from "the registered account" so I could link it to my new account but with same credentials.

1 possible scenario is there was a typographical error in my first account entry that I didn't notice that's why I was able to register my email again.

is there a hard reset or factory reset that i can do?

----------


## NewMatter

Hey there, please contact us at hello@newmatter.com so we can assist. We also have live chat, where we can help you immediately, available M-F 9A-6P Pacific Time. If you can log on early in the morning, you can chat with our technical customer support team and get help immediately. Email will take a few days due to a high number of inquiries. http://support.newmatter.com

----------

